# A FEW PICS OF MY DOGS!



## apololaceymom (Aug 27, 2011)

JUST A FEW CUTE PICS OF MY DOG FAMILY!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

great stuff, love the smiles.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

simply adorable!!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Your pups are adorable....Hav's do love to dig.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

OMG the dirt digging and eating is driving me crazy at the moment!
Your pups are so cute!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Darling! What fun you must have with them!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Great pictures, you have beautiful dogs (even the dirt eater Lol!)


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Great photos! So cute!

Dory, I hear you about the dirt eating! And the dried leaves from the pear tree - Finn thinks they are the greatest snack ever!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Great photos! So cute!
> 
> Dory, I hear you about the dirt eating! And the dried leaves from the pear tree - Finn thinks they are the greatest snack ever!


Dry leaves (or any leaves, sticks, twigs, dirt, etc.) are the bane of my existence these days LOL. I'll have to figure out how to post a video of Quincy vs the tree branch with the crinkly leaves on it. I'll do a separate post.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Awesome pictures!

Are those dogs really smiling? Looks photoshopped!!!


----------



## yukki (Jan 12, 2008)

Precious!!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

So sweet.


----------



## apololaceymom (Aug 27, 2011)

lfung5 said:


> Awesome pictures!
> 
> Are those dogs really smiling? Looks photoshopped!!!


The one with lacey is photoshopped! Not the others! Blaze has that always smiling look, Lacey too, but I made hers bigger for the pic!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Love the pictures.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great pictures! Beautiful dogs!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Love all the pictures. What a beautiful breed we are hooked on!


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

They are super cute!


----------

